# Euchile mariae (syn. Encyclia mariae)



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2013)

I thought it will not be a great bloomer this year. Not that bad after all!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## John M (Jul 8, 2013)

Ooooh, that's nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2013)

And look at all those buds yet to open!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 8, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 9, 2013)

lovely specimen


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2013)

FANTASTIC!!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Secundino (Jul 9, 2013)

Oooaaahh, that's a big one, I'm going to delete mine... AWESOME!!
How old is that plant?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 9, 2013)

Secundino.. don't worry about your plant!!! The flower is great. It is not an 10 years old plant! I bought mine in 2004 as a seedling.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow! That's great. I just picked up a 2 growth one at J&L, hope I can grow it into one like yours.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely, lovely, lovely


----------



## Stone (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats! great specimen.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely! Mine is not that big, but I hope!


----------

